# BOI doesn't process my credit card unauthorized transaction



## athene_niu (4 Apr 2012)

I was on a business trip to US last month. I went to a restaurant with my friend, after finish the dinner. I use my husband's master card to pay. The staff took the card to the counter and came back asking the id. I said I didn't bring the ID. So he returned the card to me. And my friend paid in cash 30 dollars. 
After 2 days, I checked the bank statement, the restaurant took 86 dollars from the credit card. The statement has the restaurant name fully on it. My husband contacted BOI, they pointed us to the boi "MastarCard chargebacks" department. 
After a month, we got a letter saying you have to provide a copy of the restaurant receipt recieved at the time of purchase showing date of transaction.
Since my friend didn't keep the receipt, we called the department, the answer is they can't process this because no receipt. 

I just don't understand if your credit card was stolen, you have to provide a receipt from the thief to claim the money back ??
The restaurant took the money from the card without our signature and without pin code , and the bank just ignore these truth and asking for receipt to continue processing ??

I want to make a complain but I'm guessing it won't make any differences maybe ?
Any suggestions or comments , you're welcomed !


----------



## mathepac (4 Apr 2012)

Several things about your story strike me as confusing:

Retailers, under the terms of their agreement with the card-company, may either accept the card in settlement of a transaction or they may decline it. They are not entitled to ask for additional evidence of the identity of the person presenting the card.

Never allow your card to be taken away from your table. Retailers have wireless card-verifiers / readers that they bring to your table or to the counter. Their purpose is to avoid having cards skimmed.

If you are claiming the the transaction was unauthorised, why are the bank insisting on a receipt for an unauthorised transactio / stolen money?  You want your card credited with 86$, tell them to get on with it, or escalate the issue.


----------



## irishmoss (4 Apr 2012)

The card was your husbands so I can understand why they asked for ID


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Apr 2012)

You need to pursue the [broken link removed].

If/when you have exhausted this and are still not satisfied then you progress on to [broken link removed].

Have you tried e-mailing the restaurant also?


----------



## jhegarty (4 Apr 2012)

mathepac said:


> Retailers, under the terms of their agreement with the card-company, may either accept the card in settlement of a transaction or they may decline it. They are not entitled to ask for additional evidence of the identity of the person presenting the card.



Very common in the states where they don't use chip and pin.


----------



## athene_niu (5 Apr 2012)

My husband called them twice, they said without a receipt they can't process it . How could we get a receipt from stolen money ? The bank said we can lodge a complain in any branch. 





mathepac said:


> Several things about your story strike me as confusing:
> 
> Retailers, under the terms of their agreement with the card-company, may either accept the card in settlement of a transaction or they may decline it. They are not entitled to ask for additional evidence of the identity of the person presenting the card.
> 
> ...


----------



## athene_niu (5 Apr 2012)

Thank you very much for the link. 
I haven't contact the restaurant, do you think will that useful ?



Sue Ellen said:


> You need to pursue the complaints procedure with Bank of Ireland.
> 
> If/when you have exhausted this and are still not satisfied then you progress on to the Ombudsman.
> 
> Have you tried e-mailing the restaurant also?


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Apr 2012)

athene_niu said:


> Thank you very much for the link.
> I haven't contact the restaurant, do you think will that useful ?



You've nothing further to lose, hopefully.  If you can get the e-mail address from Google it should be worth a try.  Address it to the Manager.


----------



## Bronte (16 Apr 2012)

Why was the credit card charge for 86 USD when the cost was 30 USD?


----------



## athene_niu (16 Apr 2012)

Bronte said:


> Why was the credit card charge for 86 USD when the cost was 30 USD?


I don't know why. maybe they think 86 is not too much so I won't notice? By the way the 30 USD is already paid by cash from my friend.


----------



## mathepac (16 Apr 2012)

athene_niu said:


> I don't know why. maybe they think 86 is not too much so I won't notice? By the way the 30 USD is already paid by cash from my friend.


Mad notion - did your friend get a receipt and could she send it to you?


----------



## athene_niu (30 May 2012)

Thanks all for the help. After contact financialombudsman. They asked me to fill in some form, and contact bank for a final decision letter. BOI finally refunded the money.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 May 2012)

Let it be a lesson to make sure that they bring the portable machine to the table or you go with the card to their counter.  Never let your card out of sight.


----------



## Time (30 May 2012)

First the US does not use chip and pin.

Secondly Mastercard and Visa merchant conditions do not allow asking for additional ID. They either accept the card at the start or decline it.


----------



## galwaytt (30 May 2012)

Time said:


> First the US does not use chip and pin.
> 
> Secondly Mastercard and Visa merchant conditions do not allow asking for additional ID. They either accept the card at the start or decline it.


 
Indeed they may not, but it is common practice in the US to NOT sign the back of the card - the reasons for this are two-fold:

1. By NOT having a signature, it cannot be, therefore, duplicated/copied/forged - as there is nothing to work from........
2. A lot of people write, on the signature portion,  'CID' or See ID.   The idea here is that the person must produce valid formal i.d. which is a kind of DIY security measure.

Another angle on OP's experience, there is the possibility that they thought OP was trying it on with a card that was stolen/etc.,  seeing as OP wasn't the owner of it........ and so they decided to bung in another USD$86 in ....a hopeful expectation they'd collect a few easy $$$$............by keeping the bill small ($86), they would hope to stay below the radar.

Either way you look at it, the restaurant pulled a fast one.


----------



## newirishman (30 May 2012)

Time said:


> First the US does not use chip and pin.
> 
> Secondly Mastercard and Visa merchant conditions do not allow asking for additional ID. They either accept the card at the start or decline it.



That's not entirely true - if the merchants have reason to suspect you are not the authorized card holder, they may ask for ID.
Of course you might choose not to show the ID, then the merchant might choose not to accept the credit card.


----------



## Time (30 May 2012)

Nope. It is a clear violation of the merchant agreement.


----------

